

Polymer Starter Kit - T-A
https://github.com/PolymerElements/polymer-starter-kit

======
calciphus
I think this link is out of date. The Polymer project ([https://www.polymer-
project.org/1.0/](https://www.polymer-project.org/1.0/)) website doesn't link
to it, the link at the top points to a page with a bunch of broken links on
it...

~~~
T-A
Last updated 2 hours ago, so doesn't seem out of date. Starting from
[https://www.polymer-project.org/1.0/docs/start/getting-
the-c...](https://www.polymer-project.org/1.0/docs/start/getting-the-
code.html#psk) I get [https://developers.google.com/web/tools/polymer-starter-
kit/](https://developers.google.com/web/tools/polymer-starter-kit/) which
points to [https://github.com/google/polymer-starter-
kit?hl=en](https://github.com/google/polymer-starter-kit?hl=en) which is a
404. :/

